# Primers



## gillys69 (May 19, 2009)

Anyone having any luck finding pistol primers?
Just an update Bass Pro has gotten in powder and some primers here in Cincy.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

gillys69 said:


> Anyone having any luck finding pistol primers?


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! That's a good one.:anim_lol:I've been looking for about a month now. Usually I order through Powder Valley. On their website now they're stating they're 50 million (that's MILLION) primers back ordered and they're not taking anymore orders. You might find them here and there, but, like ammo prices they are sky high.:smt076


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've been making it a habit to make the rounds of the local shops and trying my luck. I found some at one of the shops last week. 

Around here, it helps to keep looking and to have a good relationships with the shops. I've cut back on my shooing, but haven't run out yet.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I've cut back on my shooing, but haven't run out yet.


+1...same here. I've curtailed my shooting some. I still have about 5k small and 6k large. Hope I can make it through the summer with that (it'll be close). Maybe by that time, the manufacturers will be caught up.:smt023


----------

